# Trek / Gary Fisher Demo Day 7/12



## RootDKJ (Jul 9, 2009)

Demo at Tourne
Denville Township, NJ
Sun. Jul 12th, 2009 @ 10:00 am—4:00 pm

Come out and try some of the latest and greatest bikes from Trek and Fisher.  Mens and Women's bikes will be on site.

Location:
    Tourne County Park
    Denville Township, NJ

Directions:
http://www.morrisparks.net/aspparks/tournedir.asp From Interstate 287 Traveling North: Take Exit 43 for Intervale Road (Mountain Lakes). At the end of the ramp turn LEFT and cross over I-287 to the traffic light. Turn RIGHT at the light onto Fanny Road. Proceed straight to the second stop sign. Turn RIGHT onto West Main Street. Bear LEFT at the "Y" onto Powerville Road. Continue until the first road on the left, McCaffrey Lane. Turn LEFT. A sign for Tourne Park marks the entrance. 


I'm not planning on attending but if any AZ'rs are interested in going, I can easily switch up my plans for Sunday.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2009)

Enjoy if you go. If they have a Remedy give it a spin.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks.  I'm still unsure if I'm going to go...this would cut into my pdw time greatly...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Thanks.  I'm still unsure if I'm going to go...this would cut into my pdw time greatly...



You can drink there.,.,


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You can drink there.,.,


True dat...but driving home might become a problem if I have too many.

Then the driving is cutting into my pdw time....


----------

